# Eye discharge



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Forest, our 6 month old ober, has had goopy eye discharge for the past week and seems to look tired. No loss of appetite (are you kidding me) or energy, seems to be fine otherwise. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

You might look into pink eye? One of my goats gets a goopy eye seasonally. I think it could be allergy related. Every time I ask others about it they all sugest pink eye. But...pink eye is supposed to be really contagious and none of my other goats get this goopy eye. I have found that one pink eye treatment (Terramycin eye ointment) does get rid of his goopy eye. I try to get the ointment on him as soon as I notice it. One time it got so bad it looked like he had an oversized tear duct area and it was really red and irritated.


----------

